# Small mod to go with SM22



## Taytay (1/11/16)

So although I am quite chuffed with my set of mixed AIOs, it is time for an upgrade for my sister. She is an armgat student at the moment so I want to help her out and get her a small portable mod and also away from the need for commercial coils as she is flying through them. I have already kind of made my mind up about getting the serpent mini 22mm and know who has stock (and know someone who can teach us to build coils) but I need to find an affordable mod to go with it. Preferably something small with a single removable battery so she can carry spare batteries. I am still very new to this so any advice would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## blujeenz (1/11/16)

Taytay said:


> So although I am quite chuffed with my set of mixed AIOs, it is time for an upgrade for my sister. She is an armgat student at the moment so I want to help her out and get her a small portable mod and also away from the need for commercial coils as she is flying through them. I have already kind of made my mind up about getting the serpent mini 22mm and know who has stock (and know someone who can teach us to build coils) but I need to find an affordable mod to go with it. Preferably something small with a single removable battery so she can carry spare batteries. I am still very new to this so any advice would be greatly appreciated !


Sounds like you were describing an Eleaf Pico(mod only), I even picked up that it could be a pink one ....reading between the lines. 
Remember to get a silicone sleeve for carrying the spare batt or risk it shorting out in the purse and having the whole crazy dance uploaded to Youtube.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Taytay (1/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Sounds like you were describing an Eleaf Pico(mod only), I even picked up that it could be a pink one ....reading between the lines.
> Remember to get a silicone sleeve for carrying the spare batt or risk it shorting out in the purse and having the whole crazy dance uploaded to Youtube.


Lol. I was actually seriously considering that , but don't assume I can get just the body anywhere . . . Yip , battery sleeves are a definite! Don't want her walking around with a little bomb in her purse

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/11/16)

Taytay said:


> Lol. I was actually seriously considering that , but don't assume I can get just the body anywhere . . . Yip , battery sleeves are a definite! Don't want her walking around with a little bomb in her purse


Mostly they have the kit, very few with the mod alone, Dragon Vapes has the full black or brushed SS @ R500 possibly the best price out there.
http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/eleaf-istick-pico-mod/


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

Get her a Ijust S battery and just make sure you have descent resistance coils (above 0.4ohm) in the SM22 and Bob's your uncle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay (1/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Get her a Ijust S battery and just make sure you have descent resistance coils (above 0.4ohm) in the SM22 and Bob's your uncle.
> 
> View attachment 73782


That is a great idea! I am a sucker for pen style devices . . .


----------



## Slick (1/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Get her a Ijust S battery and just make sure you have descent resistance coils (above 0.4ohm) in the SM22 and Bob's your uncle.
> 
> View attachment 73782


I put the baby beast (22mm) on my ijust S battery,doesnt look very cool


----------



## Taytay (1/11/16)

Slick said:


> I put the baby beast (22mm) on my ijust S battery,doesnt look very cool


Define not very cool  I am rocking a twisp drip tip on my Aio so I probably don't get any prizes for being cool. That being that, was there an overhang or something ? What made it look bad?


----------



## Taytay (1/11/16)

Taytay said:


> Define not very cool  I am rocking a twisp drip tip on my Aio so I probably don't get any prizes for being cool. That being that, was there an overhang or something ? What made it look bad?


I ask because even though I am not very cool, my lil sister is Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slick (1/11/16)

Taytay said:


> Define not very cool  I am rocking a twisp drip tip on my Aio so I probably don't get any prizes for being cool. That being that, was there an overhang or something ? What made it look bad?


The ijust S is 24mm wide so with a 22mm atty I think it's gonna b underhang instead of overhang

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Taytay (1/11/16)

@Slick I see what you mean. The ijust 2 battery seems to be 22mm, could that work?


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

Taytay said:


> The ijust 2 battery seems to be 22mm, could that work?


Most definitely.


----------



## Slick (1/11/16)

Taytay said:


> @Slick I see what you mean. The ijust 2 battery seems to be 22mm, could that work?


Will sit perfect,but has a troublesome battery,the button gives up after some time,a few friends of mine had the same problem so I think it's common,i suggest a Pico bud,cant go wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Taytay (1/11/16)

Thanks! Looks like it's still the Pico in the lead then


----------



## Strontium (1/11/16)

Pico is a great little mod, mine hasn't put a foot wrong.


----------



## Spydro (2/11/16)

The SM22 works on a 22mm tube mod OK, I had mine on a GP PAPS V3 for about a day. But I like it far better on a Pico. Pico's, Avo G's and a SM22 are my go to's for small and compact mod combos. 

The price difference between buying a Pico Kit and Pico alone is a small price to pay to end up with so much mod for so little out of pocket. You could even resell the tank and end up with the Pico for less cost than buying it alone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (2/11/16)

Pico for sure @Taytay !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/11/16)




----------



## Taytay (2/11/16)

Thanks for everyones input ! Silver Serpent Mini 22 and Brushed Steel Pico both ordered so no turning back now . Think it is going to look awesome and hopefully she won't need to upgrade again anytime soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Taytay (2/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> View attachment 73851


What is that? Quite a good looking combo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/11/16)

Taytay said:


> What is that? Quite a good looking combo


Its a Yacya YY360. Lol its working well for the serpent. But the pico is a better mod. This is only 40w. Which is enough for a ss22 but not enough for anything else really

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (2/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Its a Yacya YY360. Lol its working well for the serpent. But the pico is a better mod. This is only 40w. Which is enough for a ss22 but not enough for anything else really


Thanks !


----------



## Taytay (4/11/16)

It's a thing of beauty !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Taytay (4/11/16)

And a photo for size comparison . On the left is the normal Ego AIO and on the right is my AIO D22 XL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (5/11/16)

This is Awesome @Taytay

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (5/11/16)

@Taytay where'd you get that flat tip mouthpiece on the AIO XL?.


----------



## daniel craig (5/11/16)

Pico, the size is great and you'll be able to set your wattage accordingly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (5/11/16)

Sprint said:


> @Taytay where'd you get that flat tip mouthpiece on the AIO XL?.


That would be a Twisp tip/mouth piece

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/11/16)

How is the SM22 versus the baby beast?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taytay (5/11/16)

Sprint said:


> @Taytay where'd you get that flat tip mouthpiece on the AIO XL?.


Twisp edge mouthpiece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (5/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> How is the SM22 versus the baby beast?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No idea @kyle_redbull, no experience with the baby beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (6/11/16)

Taytay said:


> It's a thing of beauty !
> View attachment 74150



Now that looks sexy .... think I need a brushed silver Pico now ...


----------



## Silver (6/11/16)

Taytay said:


> And a photo for size comparison . On the left is the normal Ego AIO and on the right is my AIO D22 XL
> View attachment 74151



Great photo and comparison @Taytay 
Please can you refresh me - where did you manage to find the AIO D22 XL?
I want to try it for the more asjustable airflow


----------



## Taytay (6/11/16)

Silver said:


> Great photo and comparison @Taytay
> Please can you refresh me - where did you manage to find the AIO D22 XL?
> I want to try it for the more asjustable airflow


Hi @Silver , vapers corner. As far as I can remember , the only place that I could find it actually

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (6/11/16)

@Taytay, where did you get the brushed silver pico?


----------



## Strontium (6/11/16)

@Vape_r i got mine at Vape Cartel
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ducts/pico-75w-tc-limited-edition-starter-kit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taytay (6/11/16)

Vape_r said:


> @Taytay, where did you get the brushed silver pico?


@Vape_r , I didn't want the whole starter kit as I knew I was going to get the SM22 and would end up with an unused Melo then, so I got the last mod only in stock from Dragon Vape. They also have the solid black which looks awesome , the link is somewhere higher up in this post.


----------



## Taytay (6/11/16)

@Vape_r , link for mod http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/eleaf-istick-pico-mod/


----------



## Taytay (6/11/16)

@Silver , link for d22 XL http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...aio-d22-xl-kit-883?category=79&search=ego+aio


----------



## Jordache (17/12/16)

How's the pico/serpent doing? @Taytay


----------



## Michaelsa (17/12/16)

Max said:


> View attachment 74201
> 
> This is Awesome @Taytay


Now if santa really loved me... XD


----------



## ChloeT (17/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> Now if santa really loved me... XD


That's a thing of beauty


----------



## Taytay (19/12/16)

Jordache said:


> How's the pico/serpent doing? @Taytay


Loving it! Great little combo. Highly recommended


----------

